# sheep book recommendations?



## patandchickens (Mar 29, 2010)

I am ordering the new edition of the Storey guide to raising sheep, but aside from that what do you find to be the most useful OTHER book?

Is the storey "barn guide to sheep" just large-sized reprints from the abovementioned book, or is it new material, and do you find it worthwhile?

Other books I am looking at are "Living with Sheep" by Hansen, and "Natural Sheep Care" by Coleby -- anyone want to give a review of those?

Any other books you would recommend?

Thanks,

Pat, trying to put together an Amazon order before my actual sheep arrive in a week or two


----------



## miss_thenorth (Mar 29, 2010)

Sorry, most of my sheep info, I got on the web, and the rest I get form my feed store guy who raises sheep.  the Natural Sheep care book sounds interesting though.


----------



## Beekissed (Mar 29, 2010)

I like to read the articles in SHEEP! mag here online and may eventually subscribe.  I've not found a really good sheep book yet, Pat, as they all seem to have the same animal husbandry practices and hardly any of them are ones that interest me.  

It's very hard to find anything on hair sheep in particular and hardly anything on rotational grazing of sheep.  Also nothing on homeopathic husbandry of sheep.  

Here are a few great links that I often reference:

http://www.sheep101.info/201/about.html

http://www.barkingrock.com/sheep101.htm

http://www.cormosheep.org/Cormo/How_to_Raise_x.html

http://www.sheepmagazine.com/

http://www.abdn.ac.uk/organic/organic_14c.php


----------



## patandchickens (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks Bee, those are some very helpful sites! And I do like the fact that web content is free, unlike books  LOL

I've sent in a subscription to Sheep! -- I like their other magazines, so I expect I'll like that one too.

Have you looked at that book called something like More Sheep, More Grass, More Money? I have seen a variety of sources recommend it. I am not entirely clear on whether it addresses modern rotational grazing or what, but since it seems to be about pasturing sheep it might be of relevance to you if you could find a copy?

Thanks again, expect more stupid sheep questions from me in coming weeks (especially once I actually GET some sheep ), apologies in advance <g> but I really appreciate you folks helping me out like this,

Pat


----------



## Beekissed (Apr 3, 2010)

I'll try to find info on that book, Pat...thanks!!   

We are all in the learning process here with sheep....I'm so far behind that I think I'm first!  

I trimmed hooves this week and found these deep holes with crusted yellow/brown drainage coming from them, located on either side of the udder.....when I found the first one I was slightly alarmed!

Then....I noticed that she had two....and they weren't wounds....and I'd never read anything yet that mentioned these things.  

Then....my boys suggested they were scent glands and were maybe active due to the gals being in heat....did I feel silly??   

I learn something new about them every day...they are a never ending source of amusement and joy for me.  I love their sheeple antics!!


----------



## Iceblink (Apr 4, 2010)

> Then....my boys suggested they were scent glands and were maybe active due to the gals being in heat.


Oh wow! So that's what those are? I was actually wondering. 

It isn't a book, but I like the Stockman Grass Farmer magazine for grazing info. 

I also have the Storey Sheep book, and it's alright, but nothing terribly special. It's certainly better than the ones for other species though IMHO. 

Pat, if you do get those other books, be sure to let us know how you like them. I am looking for a better sheep reference book myself.


----------

